# Wing Chun in St. Louis, MO?



## Spartan (Dec 21, 2006)

Question:
Does anyone know if there's anyone who teaches/practices wing chun in St. Louis, MO? The closest thing I've found are classes in jun fan gung fu. If anyone has any info, I'd greatly appreciate the feedback.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2006)

Joe,

Look at http://stlouismartialartscenter.com/
This guy is in Florissant close to Cross Keys Plaza.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Matt, sorry I've taken so long to respond. Do you know anything on the background of S.C. Ray?

Joe


----------



## sicdeusvult (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi. I'm new to Wing Chun and was looking for a good dojo near the 63103 midtown area of Saint Louis, Missouri.

I saw the link above but was looking to see if I had more options. Is the dojo above any good? 

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## dungeonworks (Nov 25, 2008)

Google this query:  wing chun loc: 63103




 - the-boxing-gym.com




> *Master Glenn*  (5th Degree Black Belt; Instructor)
> Master Glenn is a 5th Degree Black Belt and was recently inducted into the Martial Arts Hall of Fame. He has medaled in Olympic Trials for Tae Kwon Do and won many Regional Tournaments. Glenn has impressed all of our members with his great group kickboxing classes. Glenn also trains members in the disciplines of Wing Chun Kung Fu, Self Defense, Hapkido, Strength Training and Weight Loss.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 3, 2008)

I am located in St.louis Missouri. I have trained wing chun for ten years. My Sifu is not taking new students. But I still see him once a week. Some of my other Wing Chun brothers I see through out the week so we can work out and spar. What part of STL are you in? Where are the Jun Fan classes at? I also know some others who teach Mixed Wing Chun if your interested?




Spartan said:


> Question:
> Does anyone know if there's anyone who teaches/practices wing chun in St. Louis, MO? The closest thing I've found are classes in jun fan gung fu. If anyone has any info, I'd greatly appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Thanks,
> Joe


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 3, 2008)

i spoke with the Sifu at:http://stlouismartialartscenter.com/

They do not teach pure Wing Chun. There are some WC concepts but its basically just MMA. They teach a little Muay Thai, Wing Chun, other shaolin styles and alot of BJJ and Wrestling! So if you like MMA this a great school. But there is a Wing Chun school in St.Charles Missouri!

They teach Wing Chun and Hung Gar. They give a great work out. Try the free class. I am not sure how well they fight. I didn't get to spar with anyone!

Here is a site similiar to their school: Not the actual school though!!!

Not the school in St.louis/St.Charles
http://www.afn.org/~afn59160/

I think the school is off Fifth I do not remember. Its hard to find their info on the net? There is also a free Tai Chi Class on Sundays where there are two Wing Chun instructors who also do a little Wing Chun later on during push hands, Chi Sau and light sparring? I never been to a Tai Chi class that did Chi Sau before...its great and its free! Plenty of sparring partners from other styles. The class is located on Olive Rd in University City. Or U.City for St.louisans. Sundays from 10am-12pm. Its free I love it.




sicdeusvult said:


> Hi. I'm new to Wing Chun and was looking for a good dojo near the 63103 midtown area of Saint Louis, Missouri.
> 
> I saw the link above but was looking to see if I had more options. Is the dojo above any good?
> 
> ...


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Dec 3, 2008)

*Just found it did a search on MSN. Try this school out on fifth st. Try to get directions on Mapquest*



*Sillum Hunggar & Wing Chun *


145 N 5th St, Saint Charles, MO 63301 
(636) 946-0031


----------



## BanannaSmoothie (Feb 10, 2009)

stay away from st. louis martial arts center.  i have first hand knowledge of the amazing craptasticness of "master" ray.  

if you have any questions, google master steven c. ray.  you'll see the bullshido investigation comes up as number 2 or 3.  i activly participated in that investigation along with others.  we found very disturbing trends and practices at his school and in his background.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Bannana Smoothie. I talked with the Sifu at the school It is pretty much just mixed martial arts. He takes alittle from many different arts an fuses it into a fighting style. 

But if you looking for a great work out or well roundedness that would be cool. I perfer to authenic traditonal chinese boxing. Thats what I like the most.

But I havent heard about any investigations...Do you have a link?


----------



## Nolerama (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think it's WC, but they might point you in the right direction.

Black Dragon Society

From what I've seen, they're a really fun, friendly school.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 10, 2009)

Your right its not all WC they may have some drills and chain punches...but your right its not pure WC at all...





Nolerama said:


> I don't think it's WC, but they might point you in the right direction.
> 
> Black Dragon Society
> 
> From what I've seen, they're a really fun, friendly school.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my last post I was speaking about 
the St.louis martial arts center....



Yoshiyahu said:


> Your right its not all WC they may have some drills and chain punches...but your right its not pure WC at all...


----------



## jvlepkowicz (May 20, 2019)

I am studying Wing Chun in St. Louis.  Website is West County Wing Chun.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jun 19, 2019)

Great are you learning from Dennis Moreland. he is a great guy!




jvlepkowicz said:


> I am studying Wing Chun in St. Louis.  Website is West County Wing Chun.


----------



## jvlepkowicz (Jun 19, 2019)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Great are you learning from Dennis Moreland. he is a great guy!


Yes I am.  Funny guy. Very knowledgeable with Wing Chun.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jun 20, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes i had a chance to chi sau with him a few times when he first came to Saint Louis. i wanted my Sihing to meet with him. I Like his lineage of Wing Chun its cool to see how different lineages feel. I practice Yuen Kay San Wing Chun. I have to check you guys out again one day.



jvlepkowicz said:


> Yes I am.  Funny guy. Very knowledgeable with Wing Chun.


----------

